# how do I make my bread more fluffy?



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

I make bread all the time with my Nonna and the bread is great - very Italian. Hard on the outside, soft inside...only the softness doesn't last long and eventually, within 2 days, the insides are hard too and I just end up making briscetta with it all the time.

how do I make bread that's like the bread in the stores? right now I only use: water, yeast, flour, salt

does adding eggs make it fluffier? or sugar? or what?

and how do I store it so it doesn't get so hard so fast?

thanks!







:


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

Have you tried bread flour? I think it has more gluten added to it.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

European style breads made with just flour, water, salt, and yeast are delicious! But they are only meant to last a day or two, it's true. The more ingredients you add the further you will go from rustic style bread, but there are things you can do to make bread that lasts longer. Oils and fats (butter, olive oil, etc...) do a lot to moisten the bread and keep it from drying out. Dairy products help condition the loaf, give it a softer crumb, and also help it keep longer.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

This is my go to bread recipe. (I just pulled loaf out of the over a bit ago














It's a nice slicing bread and it stays soft for several days, but with a nice outer crust. You can substitute honey for the sugar if you want. I've also made it with half whole wheat flour, but it comes out more dense than I like and the center didn't seem to cook all the way through. But for a nice white bread, this recipe is awesome!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Country...ad/Detail.aspx


----------



## MustBeJelly (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you using your oven, or a bread machine? If you're using a bread machine, this is my fave 'sandwhich' style loaf.

1 cup + 2 tbs water
2 tbs oil
1/4 tsp salt
1.5 tbs non-fat dry milk powder
2 tbs sugar
3 1/4 cups flour
3 1/4 tsp active dry yeast.

Put the wet stuff in the pan first, then add everything else in that order--make a well in the flour and put the yeast in the well.

Put in on your 1.5 lb basic loaf setting.

(I imagine it would work in an oven too, but now that I have two kids, I'm loving the convience factor of being able to 'make' bread with a total time invesment of about five minutes.)


----------



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

oven and hand kneeding (or however you spell it)

so eggs and milk...or olive oil...I might try some olive oil next time and an egg and see how it comes out







:


----------

